# Titleist StaDry Reverse Cart Bag... First impressions...



## vkurup (Jul 15, 2014)

Took delivery of Titleist StaDry Reverse Cart Bag today.  




First impression, looks like a thing of beauty.  The main reason for buying was the need to replace existing Ogio with a waterproof bag.  The waterproof material is similar to what you are likely to find in a raincoat but it looks like it is made of leather.  It definitely looks a few quids more than its sticker price.  




It has 14 full way dividers (though a few look like they are not true full way dividers).  No separate putter well, but there is a big integrated putter well - should easily swallow a superstroke putter grip. It has plenty of handles to be able to lift and move it around the car or cart. No place to keep water bottle or stick your gloves (though I dont need it). Also no (obvious) place to keep tees or balls externally.

There are 2 full length pockets on each side look like it should take a lot of load. Also has 2 smaller lined pockets on the side for valuables.  There are 3 pockets in front and all look lined.  All the zips are thermosealed so should stop any water getting in via the zips. 

There is place to store the shoulder strap which is a nice touch.  There is an external umbrella loop and a towel clip. There is a small space under the top front pocket to slide the cart strap thru (again good idea if you only use carts)






*Negatives: *
1) The space for the cart strap will be very useful if you exclusively use carts.  However, it will be an interesting challenge to put my Clicgear trolley loops thru it. 

2) The big negative is the rain hood.  It does not open completely and it will be difficult to play a round with the hood on - as it is impossible to get to the putter with the hood on. Storing clubs in the evening will be an equal challenge as it looks like I will need to wrestle with 14 clubs to put the hood back on.  

*Rating*
Looks: 9/10
Functionality: It could have been an 8, but the issue with the hood gets it down to 6.5 -7 territory

Will do a updated review once I have had a chance to take it to the course.  

ps: Verdict from my son... loves it as he wants to use it for his plastic 10 inch clubs.


----------



## nemicu (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice review. I have the Stadry carry bag and find the zips are a bit awkward to use one-handed - as they are very tight (due to being waterproof I guess) - which is a bit annoying. Other than that - quality bag.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 15, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Nice review. I have the Stadry carry bag and find the zips are a bit awkward to use one-handed - as they are very tight (due to being waterproof I guess) - which is a bit annoying. Other than that - quality bag.
		
Click to expand...

How is the rain hood on  it?  I am tempted to try out my Ogio hood onto this one. Hopefully the press buttons will align.  Bit irritated by the current one - looks like designed by a non-golfer


*Edit: * I think I found a way around it, you can 'roll down' the rain hood onto the sides of bag (almost like rolling any waterproof thing down a vertical pole).  That makes access easy.   




That is all the clubs i cud find in the house (and most of them dont belong to me)

I can *upgrade *the Value/Functionality rating to 8..   Full review after it goes thru a typical British rainy day..


----------



## nemicu (Jul 15, 2014)

vkurup said:



			How is the rain hood on  it?  I am tempted to try out my Ogio hood onto this one. Hopefully the press buttons will align.  Bit irritated by the current one - looks like designed by a non-golfer
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad fit, but the same thing applies to the zip - stiff and a bit off a faff - and yes it doesn't open fully (I'm guessing because of the taped waterproof seams again) but then playing with clubs in the wet has always been a bit of a faff. Which I can put up with for the sake of dry clubs.


----------



## colint (Jul 27, 2014)

I've just bought the same bag, pleased with it so far though haven't tried the rain hood. The strap on my motocaddy fits through the loop nicely and the bag fits really well on the trolley with the cut out on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 28, 2014)

colint said:



			I've just bought the same bag, pleased with it so far though haven't tried the rain hood. The strap on my motocaddy fits through the loop nicely and the bag fits really well on the trolley with the cut out on the bottom of the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I ended up sending it back.   It has lesser space than i like inside + i like to have 2 loops on the outside (1 on either side - 1 to hang the towel and 1 to hang all the other bits like brush, gps etc).  

Have now ordered the Motocaddy Pro Series... lets see how that works.


----------

